

4chan founder defends online pranks - twampss
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/02/22/chris.poole.4chan/index.html

======
Lorin
Great start to the rabbit hole of realizing what 4chan exactly is and what
makes it different from other online communities. Moot also voices some
interesting concerns regarding online identity in the video.

If you've never heard of the place and are about to go visit it for the first
time, depending on what boards you want to explore... You'll need a high level
of desensitization and a good amount of apathy for the mature boards.

